
Reducing the Costs of Robotics Observability - richardanaya
https://formant.io/news-and-blog/2020/08/11/development/cut-the-costs-of-robotic-observability-with-on-demand-ingestion/
======
richardanaya
Hey all, author here. I've been working on this neat feature of this robot
observability platform and had the chance to write down a perspective of this
challenge I see in the realm of robot fleets. I thought some folks here might
be interested in this topic and one solution i'm trying to make a reality for
how to tackle it. Would love to know what other people are thinking about in
the realm of costs and robots.

